# Parabuthus transvaalicus venom level?



## It_Glows

I was debating getting one or two, I hear they are potent, but lethal potent or... Just bunch of pain potent? I don't care about their aggression, I just don't want them to be able to kill me. haha!

If anyone knows, please share!


----------



## snippy

Lethally potent is no definition as a "black or white" matter. Your questions can neither be answered with a "yes", nor a "no". P. transvaalicus surely has a quite potent venom, so if you have doubts, get something less potent.

Regards
Finn


----------



## Jacek Szubert

LD50 value is 4.25 mg/kg. Maybe not very low, but it possess huge amounts of venom, what makes it dangerous. There was some deaths after envenomation of this species, but mostly in children. Theoretical healthful adult should expect local but strong symptoms, but you never have certainty how your organism will react. 

Here you can find some sting reports. Also keep in mind that this species can spray venom, when its get into your eye, it can be nasty.

If you're not sure of your skills and experience, maybe you should think about other species.


----------



## 2nscorpx

I know that this is off topic, but I had a similar question about the potency of _Tityus_ spp. Does anyone have any venom effects of species from this genera, besides sting reports on this board? It is difficult for me to come to a conclusion without more information. Are there any species that are "less venomous", and if there are, what are some examples? I am curious but I also think this would be good for general information.


----------



## voldemort

having second thoughts in keeping hot scorps is always a good option, IMO.


----------



## It_Glows

I still want a couple... Maybe when I get my own place. My dog is far to curious for a dangerous scorpion, and with my niece here all most every day... I won't even risk it.


----------



## Jacek Szubert

2nscorpx said:


> I know that this is off topic, but I had a similar question about the potency of _Tityus_ spp. Does anyone have any venom effects of species from this genera, besides sting reports on this board? It is difficult for me to come to a conclusion without more information. Are there any species that are "less venomous", and if there are, what are some examples? I am curious but I also think this would be good for general information.


_Tityus_ contains about 170 species, so we can't say generally about its venom strength. It differs a lot among taxa. Excellent example of not very potent venom would be _T. ecuadorensis_. Nowadays it's pretty popular here in Europe, I've heard about few stings - even those regarding adult specimens didn't had any other symptoms than local pain or blushing. Of course it's risky to base on just a few reports, but that's all what we have currently. Venom of lots of _Tityus_ spp. wasn't investigated yet, so we can only guess.


----------



## the toe cutter

Keeping hots of any animal, be it reptiles or arachnids is only as dangerous as you make it. Most venomous animals have to come into contact with your person to inject venom so never presenting that opportunity by NEVER attempting to handle them is the common sense. People who handle hot animals are idiots, plain and simple. They not only make the rest of the hobbyists out there look like incompetent, reckless morons who are just begging for it but you have to remember that other than serious hobbyists the general public knows less about scorpions than they do about other venomous animals and though this hobby has remained under the radar of certain groups of people who wish to completely destroy most of the exotic pet industry, every time someone gets stung due to handling or improper housing it has a ripple effect and could lead to bans across the entire board as we in the reptile industry have been seeing with the seemingly monthly bans being proposed to congress. I have been keeping hot reptiles for almost 15 years and hotter scorpions for a little over 5 and I had a VERY close call with a 3i P trans due to my own overconfidence and idiocy. Keeping hot scorpions has usurped my reptile hobby by a long shot and if done properly and simple safety measures put into place then there is nearly a 0% chance for anything detrimental to happen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## shebeen

+1 @the toe cutter


----------



## wildchildSA

Hello. 

Regarding the venom, i can only share some first hand experiance. on the 25th dec 2011 i was stung on my right hand by the parabuthus transvaalicus. the imediate sting was what i would comapare to bee sting. what follwed was pinn and needs in my finger and hand, that night trouble sleeping and severe muscle pains in my back, next morning waking up with the maddest head ache (worse than any hang over iv had), skin was pale all round, and more muscle pains all over, legs and back the worst still with pinns and needles in my hand , intersting my lungs seem to be effected too fair amount of coughing and flem, Day 2 was the worst pain severe head aches, and the back pains worse. day 3 now, head ache is tollerable, still little pale, back pain subsiding. I was stung on the organge river namibia, I  have heard a few stories of kids (below +/- 35kg) being killed. i have been in a remote area and seeking medical care was out the question. Adventure, suffer and survive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## High_Rolling_T

wildchildSA said:


> Hello.
> 
> Regarding the venom, i can only share some first hand experiance. on the 25th dec 2011 i was stung on my right hand by the parabuthus transvaalicus. the imediate sting was what i would comapare to bee sting. what follwed was pinn and needs in my finger and hand, that night trouble sleeping and severe muscle pains in my back, next morning waking up with the maddest head ache (worse than any hang over iv had), skin was pale all round, and more muscle pains all over, legs and back the worst still with pinns and needles in my hand , intersting my lungs seem to be effected too fair amount of coughing and flem, Day 2 was the worst pain severe head aches, and the back pains worse. day 3 now, head ache is tollerable, still little pale, back pain subsiding. I was stung on the organge river namibia, I  have heard a few stories of kids (below +/- 35kg) being killed. i have been in a remote area and seeking medical care was out the question. Adventure, suffer and survive.


Very interesting report.  If you don't mind, please post it in the sting reports >>>HERE<<<.

I know you said seeking medical care was not possible, but did you have any medications or attempt any other remedies or are you just riding it out?


----------



## Galapoheros

Thanks wildchildSA, agree with what toe cutter said also, gov is getting more and more "parentish".  It's the nature of control freaks to get those political positions.  Kind of ironic isn't it, wanting a gov position in the name of keeping our freedoms.  There needs to be some regulations but the good guys tend to not get the job.  Anyway lol, I can ramble, I was slightly tagged also by a P. trans, much like C. vittatus symptoms since I was only barely tagged.  It's more to do with the amount of venom they store, it's a lot!


----------



## BigHairy8's

P. transvaalicus venom is very significant. They also have the ability to spray venom and are suprisingly accurate. Keep in mind some people will have more severe reactions than others. They can deliver a "dry" sting with no affects or a full dose that would have severe impact. Treat them with respect and you will be fine. My 2 cents. Best of luck!


----------

